# Differentiation



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I remember in my younger days (I'm not that old, only 33 FYI) I used to not be able to hear differences in style from composer to composer. It all sounded the same to me. 

I recall telling my friend, I can't really tell the difference between a film score and a classical piece. I'm not sure when I made the transition into gaining the ability to differentiate between classical music or what makes one able to make that transition, but I can certainly say, it's like I never had any issues at all now it's so blatantly obvious!


And I love it!


Anyone with thoughts on this topic or similar experiences, feel free to share!

:tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

It is impossible to appreciate good music as an untrained listener. We *develop* the ability to hear all of the nuances that an interpreter would make.

My opinion is controversial, but it remains stagnant.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

I would love it if soundtrack albums did not consist of the sad little 1-and-a-half-minute long segments from the actual soundtrack, but were the same chord progressions and melodic ideas woven into 'proper' developments and orchestrations.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

topo morto said:


> I would love it if soundtrack albums did not consist of the sad little 1-and-a-half-minute long segments from the actual soundtrack, but were the same chord progressions and melodic ideas woven into 'proper' developments and orchestrations.


One of my favorite soundtracks is to Jim Jarmusch's film starring Johnny Depp titled Dead Man. Neil Young improvised a simple guitar riff throughout the movie, and it's amazing! One of my favorite movies.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One of my favorite soundtracks is to Jim Jarmusch's film starring Johnny Depp titled Dead Man. Neil Young improvised a simple guitar riff throughout the movie, and it's amazing! One of my favorite movies.


I like his little interludes on 'Night on earth' too.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I remember in my younger days (I'm not that old, only 33 FYI) I used to not be able to hear differences in style from composer to composer. It all sounded the same to me.


I don't believe I've ever had that issue. Of course, I was exposed to classical music from an early age (purportedly in the womb). I heard everything when I was young, and preferred Bach over Beethoven and could tell straight away Baroque music from Romantic. Everyone is different, though and the way I was introduced to music, in retrospect, may not have been the best. I guess I could say that I was never as surprised and excited by a new composition as I could have been because my sense of differentiation had been established so early. So I'm somewhat envious.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I don't believe I've ever had that issue. Of course, I was exposed to classical music from an early age (purportedly in the womb). I heard everything when I was young, and preferred Bach over Beethoven and could tell straight away Baroque music from Romantic. Everyone is different, though and the way I was introduced to music, in retrospect, may not have been the best. I guess I could say that I was never as surprised and excited by a new composition as I could have been because my sense of differentiation had been established so early. So I'm somewhat envious.


My situation is pretty similar to yours - my parents love classical music and I grew up hearing it nonstop. I suppose that I first heard it as a fetus, though I don't remember that experience! :lol: However, my familiarity with classical music actually _enhances _my excitement when I hear a new piece. Because I know the conventions of each style/genre, I am able to appreciate how a composer plays with the norms. I like to hear each individual work as being in dialogue with an implicit set of conventions- and my familiarity allows me to do this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> My situation is pretty similar to yours - my parents love classical music and I grew up hearing it nonstop. I suppose that I first heard it as a fetus, though I don't remember that experience! :lol: However, my familiarity with classical music actually _enhances _my excitement when I hear a new piece. Because I know the conventions of each style/genre, I am able to appreciate how a composer plays with the norms. I like to hear each individual work as being in dialogue with an implicit set of conventions- and my familiarity allows me to do this.


Mine took me to New York to see three operas, ( age 10 ) and I still love them, more then ever for doing so. 
( Domingo/ Fleming: Otello , love at first sight)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

My own experience is, that a little child's approach to music spontaneously is emotional, but if an analytical approach to music is learned at an early age, the perception of the emotional aspect of music can be relatively suppressed, and the emotional approach must be - so to say - learnt again later.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

premont said:


> My own experience is, that a little child's approach to music spontaneously is emotional, but if an analytical approach to music is learned at an early age, the perception of the emotional aspect of music can be relatively suppressed, and the emotional approach must be - so to say - learnt again later.


If that's true it's the worst form of child abuse ever.

(Unless 'learning the emotional approach' is a lot easier than it sounds!)


----------

